# wanna see a video???



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Leave you email account...if your email account has less than 3mp of space...don't bother...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

x-J-x said:


> Leave you email account...if your email account has less than 3mp of space...don't bother...


 if you get it to me via AIM, I can host it.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> x-J-x said:
> 
> 
> > Leave you email account...if your email account has less than 3mp of space...don't bother...
> ...


 sweet.......... new movie


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> x-J-x said:
> 
> 
> > Leave you email account...if your email account has less than 3mp of space...don't bother...
> ...


 Good!!! That would give everyone the benefit of seeing it!!


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Where is it?????


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

[email protected]


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

[email protected]


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Was the vid sent to anyone yet?


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I saw his SN but hez not there...So I couldn't send...

I sent the video to you guys
kawi ryder
i shroom i


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

thanks bro.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

[email protected]


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

[email protected]


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Can you send it to me? Just click on the email tab, thanks!


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

[email protected]


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Someone post it here please, my hotmail only has 1.5 MB.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

NatenSarah...can't send it to you...file too large...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

okay I just created an email account just for this..please sent to [email protected]


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

"You are using 0% of your 3.0 MB mail storage quota." I have 3 MB excite rules hotmail sucks


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Here's mine, [email protected]


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

Oh! Oh!
and me
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected]$P (Sep 10, 2003)

lets see it then !!!!!!

[email protected]

cheers


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

well i was gonna wait for someone to host it themselves, but u might as well add me to the list

[email protected]


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

eh can u send it again it says "oe removed access to the following unsafe attachments in your mail: mouse.exe" y is it unsafe?


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Aggressive said:


> eh can u send it again it says "oe removed access to the following unsafe attachments in your mail: mouse.exe" y is it unsafe?


 I don't know y it is unsafe...u can ask other member that I sent it to...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

click my email


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I haven't gotten anything yet









My email again is [email protected]


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I got it and i think it is way cool.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

kouma said:


> I haven't gotten anything yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I did sent you one...I'll try again...


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

kawi ryder said:


> I got it and i think it is way cool.


 I'll buy 2 mouse this weekend...see how they do...and yah...i'll make a vid...the mouse in that vid gone so quick...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Whoever got the video, can you post it for us folks who didn't get it yet.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

[email protected]


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

ill host it


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Cool vid!







What size are your reds?


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Just feed them a rat instead of 2 mice. It is way cooler.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I think I want to try it too. I haven't done it cuz I dont know if i have the heart to drop a poor little mouse in my tank


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

u did send it ..but can u send it again i cant open it
thx


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

put it on pfury already!


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

put it on P fury, but...
[email protected]


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Where is it!!!


----------



## breaker_1113 (Sep 3, 2003)

[email protected]
plz send
thnx


----------



## Zak (Sep 19, 2003)

*whats up every one! do any of you know were to get any other videos on red belly piranha's?*


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Zak said:


> *whats up every one! do any of you know were to get any other videos on red belly piranha's?*


 Try this: clickyclicky


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Is someone going to post the clip already??


----------



## |Lurker| (May 10, 2003)

[email protected]


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I've tried to send the video to anyone who requested...if u didn't get it...thatz because the file is too large...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

x-J-x said:


> I've tried to send the video to anyone who requested...if u didn't get it...thatz because the file is too large...


 did you send it to xenon..he can host it, so all can see


----------



## Derek (Sep 9, 2003)

[email protected]


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

thePACK said:


> x-J-x said:
> 
> 
> > I've tried to send the video to anyone who requested...if u didn't get it...thatz because the file is too large...
> ...


 I do see his sn online...but hez not there to reponse


----------



## Derek (Sep 9, 2003)

i never got it


----------



## piranhageek (Sep 22, 2003)

would love to see [email protected]


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

[email protected]


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth (Dec 4, 2002)

Where were all of you when I wanted to post a Snakehead video eating a duckling? I am surprised PETA has not closed this thread. But keep the videos coming.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Show_Me_The_Teeth said:


> Where were all of you when I wanted to post a Snakehead video eating a duckling? I am surprised PETA has not closed this thread. But keep the videos coming.


 x-j-x, hit me up on aim, dysanm2. or email to [email protected]

and Dan, get a life, do something besides troll threads.


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

sure why not.

[email protected]


----------



## NERVOUS (Aug 20, 2003)

[email protected]


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

someone sent me an exe file claiming its the video...i doubt it is....be careful guys


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Show_Me_The_Teeth said:


> Where were all of you when I wanted to post a Snakehead video eating a duckling? I am surprised PETA has not closed this thread. But keep the videos coming.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

mlee965 said:


> someone sent me an exe file claiming its the video...i doubt it is....be careful guys


 Dude...you asked me to send you the video...and i did...don't say shits like that...y don't you ask other members that I sent the vid to...























Xenon...I couldn't sent it to you because it was too large for your account...I've tried to contact you a few times via AIM...but I guessed you weren't there to reply...this is my AIM.. joeyhoang81 ....


----------

